# New to me - 1911-22



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

I was at my LPS today and the owner said he had a gun that I might be interested in. It was this 1911-22. Got it for $375 OTD including the original case. Was that a fair price? Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Pakettle (Jan 27, 2018)

The browning 1911 22 prices start at 575.00 and go up from there, so what you are looking at would be a fair price.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

The post was made in 2016.


----------

